# implantation



## paula (Oct 11, 2005)

HI EVERYONE

I HAVENT BEEN ON HERE FOR YEARS, SO FORGIVE ME IF THIS TOPIC HAS BEEN BOUGHT UP BEFORE.  WE HAVE BEEN THROUGH ONE IVF CYCLE AND ARE NOW GOING TO BE HAVING OUR 1ST FET.........WE GOT 10 FROSTIES FROM OUR 1ST CYCLE.    DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY THOUGHTS ON THINGS THAT MAY HELP WITH IMPLANTATION..............PROVEN THINGS OR EVEN OLD WIVES TALES.

PAULA XX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Paula

Welcome back    I have moved your post to the Frozen Embryo Transfer section as you will get more response here honey

Good luck for the FET     

Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi ive heard that brazil nuts and pineapple juice helps with inplation , am having fet at the mo and havin my et on wed 28th so ill be havin plenty , goodl luck x


----------



## DEBS78 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hiya,

I had a FET Feb 2006 which was successful as i have a beautiful little girl now.

I ate a few brazil nuts and had a drink of pineapple juice everyday, i don't know if this helped but i got pregnant!!! 

On my first fresh IVF cycle i didn't and i didn't get pregnant.

I also did nothing for 12 weeks, no lifting, no cooking, no cleaning, hardly walked about so i didn't jerk them about. I also didn't get stressed.

Hope it works for you

Debs xxx


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

hi Paula

I had FET in November and I did everything I possibly could. Brazil nuts, Pineapplie juice, keeping warm, 4 days after ET to relax, no work for a week, hypnotherpay 1 on 1, accupuncture, hypnotherapy CD, no drinking, lots of vitamins ........ ah that will do. I don't have any idea what has got me here to 17 weeks pg but out of everything having a positive attitude to the treatment was probably the hardest to achieve and maintain but the one thing I felt got me to a BFP. 

Check out the Voting threads. Lots of people have voted for things that work for them.

BEST OF LUCK! 

Xx Charlie


----------

